# Buck Stove 27000 Thermostat (CPI Bar) replacement questions



## blakem (Nov 13, 2017)

I have an older Buck Stove Regular Buck with the CPI bar installed in the back of the stove.  The thermostat works fine as the stove heats up, but as the stove cools down, it struggles to go from the med to low fan setting.  As the stove cools down, it has no problem going from high to medium, but as it cools down further, it will start cycling the blower on and off every few seconds for a very long time until the the last thermo disk snaps and then it clicks into low speed and then works fine.  If I switch it to manual (high speed) when it starts doing this, usually after a minute or so, the disk will snap and then I can switch back to automatic and it will be in low speed.

The stove didn't always do this, but started doing it a few weeks after I removed the CPI disk and motor temporarily to clean and lubricate the motor and change the motor housing seal.  I tried reinstalling the CPI disk again, but still have the same problem. 

Is the problem likely the low thermo disk not working properly, or some other issue with how I reinstalled the CPI disk? 

I'm considering just changing the CPI bar with the new unit that I'd have to install in the front air intake.  For someone who has done this, can you tell me whether the motor just shuts off when the fire burns out?  Once my fire burns out, the stove will start cycling between low and off, slowly increasing the interval until finally shutting off.  The manual says this is how it is supposed to work, but I absolutely hate this.  I wish it would just turn when the temperature drops below some limit.   Can anyone confirm whether the new CPI bars do this as well? 

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 13, 2017)

I have 28000 that just shuts down when the temp falls . Did you get new parts from https://servicesales.com/. They are buck dealers and know these stoves better than anyone. Call them if you need.


----------

